# Fleabay Heads and Tails...



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

So I'm in need of some temporary heads and tails... I just bought my car, an 04 M6 in Impulse blue. Absolutely love it to death. Except that the guy I bought the car from tinted the headlights and tail lights and didn't do the best job on it either. The hi beams are like running lights at night. So I'm looking for headlights and tail lights that I can use for a while until I figure out what I want to really do. Does anyone have any experience with the fleabay projectors and tails? These specifically are what I'm looking at.

Fleabay Tails

Fleabay Projectors

I'm mainly just wondering, if I seal these up with silicone and aim them and all that, will they do the job? They're kinda rice, I know, but the plan is for them to not be on there forever. Any input is appreciated.

And I'm not looking for "you get what you pay for." Generally true, yes, but not always.


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

For those prices, you might just want to try and buy a set of used ones, especially if you aren't going to use them long term. People are replacing their 04-05 lights with 06's a lot, and I am sure someone wouldn't mind selling off their old ones for a little less than those aftermarket ones, and you know they are good, OEM lights. Just my $.02. Try posting a wanted ad in the buy/sell board, you might get a hit. Good luck.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can get use tails for usually under $100 a pair. Headlights are a big more but still can be found used for much less then new.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I have those tail lights and they are very good. Nice quality.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the LED Halo, like on the new BMWs, Porsches and Audi's, they look really good. I like the tails also. New is new, you just hope they last and are quality products.


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

I pulled the trigger and bought both the heads and tails this afternoon. I'll get back to you guys on how they look and how the install goes and how solid they feel. Pictures, too, if I have the time- classes start on Wednesday. And I do agree- I like the LEDs, but on Audis, and I like the angel eyes, but on BMWs. I kind of want to wire up both to see how they look but I don't want to wire them up to decide that I don't like them... All the install walkthroughs I've seen have wired them in with line taps, and taking the line taps off doesn't seem like the greatest idea.


----------



## Jschenemann (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah dude, def. post pics and let us know, I'm in the market for new headlights and taillights as well. Only problem I see with the headlights are the face they might not fit perfectly...that's the problem I had on my 2000 Grand Prix. They looked sweet, but one side would shutter a little bit


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

*Got 'em!*

Both the headlights and tail lights are installed, hooked up, and working! Install process wasn't bad, about an hour for both with a friend to help. The tails look great, just like the 06 tails, and especially good on the 04 IBM rear end. I disconnected the fog lights (those were tinted over as well, did nothing except glow) and hooked them up to the angel eyes and LEDs so that I can turn them on and off if I want. I'll eventually get around to getting new fogs... I like the angel eyes- I'm pretty sure- and at night, especially with the sorta-kidney grille and the general shape of the car (I've heard it compared to a 6 series but less fugly) it looks vaguely BMWish. I'm pretty sure the LEDs are getting disconnected soon though.

Both the headlights and tail lights fit very well, all the screw holes line up perfectly and all the plugs are the exact same. Both sets came with bulbs. At first I thought the tails weren't lining up right, but then I realized that I was being a little too timid trying to pop them in- a quick upwards push got them in. The headlights were no problem- the hardest part of the whole project was putting the front bumper back on. I'd put each set at 99% of OEM fit. Only because I had one stock light and one new one on, and looked very very closely, was I able to notice that the new ones don't fill the headlight space exactly the same way- they're about a 1/4 inch more recessed, which is hardly noticeable, especially when they're in.

Pics to come, if you want a writeup of the install, I can do that too, although I'm sure there are other well written ones already out there. Thanks for everyone's input.

Recommended overall?
If you need new lights, yes.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Where are the pics? I wanna see the headlights!


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

If you'd like I can get closer, show you the fit, show you the high beams, projector lights, what the beams look like from the inside, brake lights... Just ask. It might take a day or two to get the pics but I'll get to it.

The pic in the dark is the running lights. I think I'm going to disconnect the LEDs soon. I think they're a bit much.


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

Also, if you look at the fogs in the first picture, that's how all my lights were before I put in the fleabay lights. Gives you a little understanding as to why I *needed* new lights.

Any advice on new fogs? Some guy was selling candy blue tinted fogs, which i think would look sick, except for when they're on and the whole having blue lights on the front of your car. Not cool looking, and questionable legality.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The headlights are sick! What else did you need to make them work?


----------



## carman104 (Aug 26, 2010)

how was the fit and finish


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

06gtoin216 said:


> The headlights are sick! What else did you need to make them work?


As far as hardware? A phillips head screwdriver and a socket wrench (I wanna say 11mm but don't quote me on that), and a splice kit to wire up the halos and LEDs. And about a half hour. You have to take off the front bumper but overall it was super easy.




carman104 said:


> how was the fit and finish


I would say the headlights are 95% of OEM fit and the tail lights are 98% of OEM fit. You have to get real close to notice that the headlights sit about 1/4 further back in the grille, and the tail lights were a little tight fitting, but then again, I tried putting the original right tail back in to compare it to how it was getting the new left tail back in and it was about the same, so maybe the tails just aren't an easy fit to begin with. Then again, both pairs were significantly easier to obtain and a good bit cheaper than a set of OEM heads and tails so I'll definitely take that.


----------



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks awesome! I really like the headllights...I was also thinking about getting these but maybe in chrome? Know anyone who has the chrome version of your headlights with pics? Also, another question...did your headlights come with HID bulbs? Or are the actual headlights not set up to be HID with these? Please let me know...thanks!


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

I haven't seen the chrome ones but I think it'd take the right color car to pull that off. What color is your car?

And the headlights come with bulbs, you reuse the yellow corner bulbs. I honestly couldn't tell you what bulbs are in there but I know they're not HID and I'm pretty sure it says on the housing that you can't put HID bulbs in there. They're really bright how they are though.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I know when these came out you could order the HID or standard version. People with the HID version said it didn't have a good light pattern.

I don't know what the deal is with HIDs. My other car came with them and it's not something I would miss.


----------

